# You know your a herper when.........



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

hey guys found an old thread and thought we should start it up again so

here's one of mine

You know when your a herper when you cant even see the walls of your bedroom because it's full of enclosures


----------



## No-two (Oct 22, 2008)

I know I'm a herper when I go to a local shop and go down the section with tubs thinking to myself "hmm that'd be a nice sized tub for adult antaresia, I should get some".


----------



## Rocky (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper when every cent of your pay is spent on Insects.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

No-two said:


> I know I'm a herper when I go to a local shop and go down the section with tubs thinking to myself "hmm that'd be a nice sized tub for adult antaresia, I should get some".



lol did that over the last week looking for juvi tanks


----------



## Rocky (Oct 22, 2008)

Wait wait! I got a better one! I am sure you all do it too! You know your a herper when every time you see ANY box like shape, whether it is a cupboard, cabinet, anything, you straight away think, Hey, i could make that an enclosure.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

I know i'm a herper, when i say to my mum, "When our rats die can we feed them to the snake?".


----------



## natrix (Oct 22, 2008)

When people come into your house and say ...what's that smell ? ...& you say ...what smell ?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 22, 2008)

Agreed Rocky hehehe
You know your a herper when you have to reassure yourself when your driving that that rock wasnt a turtle and that log wasnt a lizard!


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

You know when your a herper, when you still live at home, and ask your parents if you can rip up there garden, and build some outdoor enclosures!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

" " when you have tons of caresheets lying next to your bed... even venomous


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when you go to people houses, you check under everything in their backyard. :lol:

you know your a herper when you check every piece of tin you see.

you know your a herper when you are obbsesed with finding all the local snake species and ticking them off a list.

you know your a herper when you owe your parents heaps of money cause you bought an incubator and a new camera for herping and some new geckos


----------



## pete12 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper, when your whole bedroom wall is covered in posters :lol:


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

Got another one- You know your a herper if you spend most of your computer time on reptile forums!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Got another one- You know your a herper if you spend most of your computer time on reptile forums!



that's all i do LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 22, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Got another one- You know your a herper if you spend most of your computer time on reptile forums!


 
you know your a herper when you spend most of your time in the bush aswell


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when you go to school with crickets some how on you........LOL


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper, when you WANT to get off the computer but its just to hard because you want to read all of the posts on these forums!
This is me now lol, i really want hop off but can't lol any tips???


----------



## Rocky (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper when you own herps....


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

just get someone to press the button whilst you are typing-that should do it

rocky pointing out the obvious there


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 22, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> you know your a herper when you go to people houses, you check under everything in their backyard. :lol:
> 
> you know your a herper when you check every piece of tin you see.
> 
> you know your a herper when you are obbsesed with finding all the local snake species and ticking them off a list.


 
Hahaha yup that sounds like me.

You know your a herper when you drive especially slow at night just incase somethings getting some warmth off the road.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper, when you cant get anyone to come herping with you, so you convince your mum to go with instead lol
That happened to me on the weekend


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 22, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> I know i'm a herper, when i say to my mum, "When our rats die can we feed them to the snake?".



You know your a herper when you don't 'wait' for the rats to die of old age.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

haha thats funny brownhash! I have asked mum but she wont let me lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 22, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha yup that sounds like me.
> 
> You know your a herper when you drive especially slow at night just incase somethings getting some warmth off the road.


 
yer lol forgot about that to, you also know your a herper when someone says they saw a snake go into some bushes and you spend the next hour waiting for it to come out:lol:


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your A herper when your pulling out somebodys toilet at 3am to catch A copperhead that somehow made into the pipes and head sticking out of the water
no joke!


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 22, 2008)

No-two said:


> I know I'm a herper when I go to a local shop and go down the section with tubs thinking to myself "hmm that'd be a nice sized tub for adult antaresia, I should get some".


 
I'm Guilty!!!  I did this *today* in Bunnings, saying aloud to Mum, " Hey...they would make great click clacks", to which the reply was, "What's a click clack?" :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when you spend your whole pay on a new herp


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 22, 2008)

*You know you're a herper when*...You swerve your car suddenly to avoid what you thought was a black snake or rbbs on the road, only to find it was a piece of black rubber hose. 

I did this today...boy do I feel dumb. :lol:


----------



## grizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper when... your wife starts sticking socks, bandaids, tool cattledogs and the TV guide to your walls to limit the space for enclosures.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when you nearly crash you car looking at fallen branches on the side of the road, thinking they'd be perfect for that new enclosure your working on


----------



## grizz (Oct 22, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> you know your a herper when you nearly crash you car looking at fallen branches on the side of the road, thinking they'd be perfect for that new enclosure your working on


 
i drive the car into trees for this reason...


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> you know your a herper when you spend your whole pay on a new herp



You know you're a herper when you're already working rediculous overtime but still ask if you can work back cos you need the cash for a new snake......

You know you're a herper when you're half an hour later back to the workshop at tafe cos you were talking to one of the labourers cos he saw a brown snake... 

I'm guilty of the plastic tub and "I could make an enclosure out of that!" ones. 

You know you're a herper when you have a dream about picking up a snake on the other side of town and then having to walk the 20 kms home with a rather large adult python slung over you're shoulder while getting weird looks from everyone you pass because your car misteriously dissappeared (and you were more concerned about getting the snake home then your car) only to find that when you got home your is there in the usual spot. Then you wake up you find the strangest part of the whole dream is the car getting home without you driving it.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 22, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> You know you're a herper when you have a dream about picking up a snake on the other side of town and then having to walk the 20 kms home with a rather large adult python slung over you're shoulder while getting weird looks from everyone you pass because your car misteriously dissappeared (and you were more concerned about getting the snake home then your car) only to find that when you got home your is there in the usual spot. Then you wake up you find the strangest part of the whole dream is the car getting home without you driving it.


 
hahah what?!
A dream you had?


----------



## the.badger (Oct 22, 2008)

You know when you're a herper when you start looking in the real estate section to find a new house with an extra bedroom that you could convert into a herp room....

Oh noes.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 22, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> hahah what?!
> A dream you had?



Haha, yep.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper, when your friends ask you what you did on the weekend, and you say "went herping" then they say "whats that?"


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when your swimming in a pool and everybody cries something like snake of Frog, you dive in after it.

I did it and found a Wester Green Tree frog


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 22, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> You know your a herper, when your friends ask you what you did on the weekend, and you say "went herping" then they say "whats that?"



I once said to a mate "I can't wait for the summer, hopefully will get out to do some mor eherping this year" 

He replied "You'd better tell me what herping is cos right now all I can think is you're going to spend all summer trying to get herpes..."


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol disasterpiece


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 22, 2008)

.................when your walking around and you see a small movement out the corner of your eye and think about it for the next hour wandering if it was a herp lol.

Tubs and box shaped things always get me too


----------



## Rocky (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper when you mention to your friends you have herps and they back away thinking it is contagious.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when people go what are you doing with hand cream in your room?

and they get shocked when you say "i use it b4 i handle my reptiles"


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 22, 2008)

*You know you're a herper*...When you dream about the perfect enclosure for your scaly friend or can't stop thinking about how you are going to arrange the branches in it as you are trying to fall asleep.

I guess I'll be 're-arranging branches' again tonight!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

*You know you're a herper*..... when you try get your parents to buy you a box of crickets to start a breeding program LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know you a herper when you go on a trip a few 100km away just to find species you dont see in your area.

you know your a herper when you go herping, obvisously


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper...when you work at a petshop, then start to have a 10minute conversation with a customer about reptiles!
Happened to me saturday at work


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when you try to convince your partner that the huge built in cupboard with the sliding doors that he built in the living room to store the kids toys would be WAY more useful if it were converted into and enclosure for a large python.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper if you get excited over a rubber snake then really disappointed when you realise its a fake.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper when you spend 99.9999999% of your time thinking about what herp to get next


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 22, 2008)

shane13 said:


> you know your a herper when people go what are you doing with hand cream in your room?
> 
> and they get shocked when you say "i use it b4 i handle my reptiles"



It would be worse if you said that you use it before and after you handle your snake/s lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 22, 2008)

shane13 said:


> you know your a herper when people go what are you doing with hand cream in your room?
> 
> and they get shocked when you say "i use it b4 i handle my reptiles"


 

Or you reply "I use it before I handle my snake"
Might come off wrong haha


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 22, 2008)

*You know you're a Herper when*...You have a photo of your beloved python as the wallpaper on your phone, while your sister has a photo of her son on hers.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol i have a SW-carpet as my back ground


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 22, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> *You know you're a Herper when*...You have a photo of your beloved python as the wallpaper on your phone, while your sister has a photo of her son on hers.


 
lol someone asked me the other day why I have my snake on my phone and not the kids.


----------



## bubbaloush (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper when you hit the brakes with no warning to the passenger to avoid hitting a stumpy to move if off the road so the 4wds that frequent it don't run it over, and said passenger takes a happy snap or two lol

You know your four year old is a herper when you catch her reading reptiles australia mag on the toilet and tells you its a bhp lol


----------



## travie (Oct 22, 2008)

you know your a herper if you read this thread all the way to the last post


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 22, 2008)

travie said:


> you know your a herper if you read this thread all the way to the last post


 
LOL...And hit the refresh button every 5 seconds or so! :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2008)

You know you're a herper when...you're in Bunnings and someone else is looking at the blue party globes to which you ask "So, what species do you keep??"


----------



## euphorion (Oct 22, 2008)

you know you're a herper when you consider every physical item in terms of its use to your and your reps


----------



## Tanith (Oct 22, 2008)

You know your a herper when;
Your mother yells, "Theres a mouse on your counter!" and you yell back, "Its not thawed out yet!"
You start wondering if the amount of extention cords and surge protectors plugged in could be a fire hazard.
You don't need to run the heat in the winter due to the amount of heat lights and heat cable you have.
The power company reports you to local law enforcement as suspicion of operating a grow house due to your high power bills.
You cancel plans for breeding season.
Your neighbors think you run a brothel because of the red light emitting through your windows at night.

*I can't be addicted! I still have an electrical outlet left!


----------



## Noongato (Oct 23, 2008)

When you start thinking of getting snake skin themed -everything-

And when your new scarf actually makes you get colder


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 23, 2008)

You know you're a herper when you start harvesting(6months in advance) as many card board boxes from work as you can to use as disposable hides for hatchies.

You know you're a herper when you actually consider breeding and cleaning/feeding a large number of rodents, and then actually do it.


----------



## noidea (Oct 23, 2008)

You definately know your a hepraholic when it is more important to have a list of names for new reps then it is for the arrival of a new baby.

And also when your 5 year old tells you he had a dream his coastals(who are due to lay) hatch out a whole clutch of womas for him.lol.


----------



## malika (Oct 23, 2008)

You know your a herper when your partner and friends complain that they can't put anything in the freezer due to all the dead rats, mice, day old chickens and chicken necks.

You know your a herper when you get a strange look, when your at a mates place and tell them that one of their rooms is perfect for snakes.


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 23, 2008)

You know your a herper when you would happily feed your 15yr old daughter to a scrubbie...........if you had one big enough............


----------



## Tanith (Oct 23, 2008)

weet-bix said:


> You know your a herper when you would happily feed your 15yr old daughter to a scrubbie...........if you had one big enough............


 
Uh oh... I had those thoughts about my kids even before we had reptiles...

"Knock it off before I take you to the zoo and feed you to something!"


----------



## Hickson (Oct 23, 2008)

You know you're a herper when you've got the scars to prove it.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 23, 2008)

you know your a herper when you try and name every reptile you see


----------



## tsbjd (Oct 23, 2008)

when describing a pregnant lady as "gravid"


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Wait wait! I got a better one! I am sure you all do it too! You know your a herper when every time you see ANY box like shape, whether it is a cupboard, cabinet, anything, you straight away think, Hey, i could make that an enclosure.


 

very much so!!!!

Even at the markets every Sunday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewy (Oct 23, 2008)

shane13 said:


> hey guys found an old thread and thought we should start it up again so
> 
> here's one of mine
> 
> You know when your a herper when you cant even see the walls of your bedroom because it's full of enclosures


 

U mean I (Lewy) found this old thread lol

I no that I'm a herper when i argue with my mates about how a snake has more rights than them:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2008)

You know you're a herper when you find yourself driving around sticks on the road 'just in case'.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 23, 2008)

Or stopping on the side of the road cause you thought there was movement in the grass ...............OR WHEN ANYONE IN TOWN SEE,S YOU AND ONLY TALKS SNAKES with you ,and their experiences or myths and "what do you think?"questions....


----------



## miley_take (Oct 23, 2008)

You know you're a herper when...

You're doing a project on BHP Billiton and all you can think about are actual BHP's


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2008)

weet-bix said:


> You know your a herper when you would happily feed your 15yr old daughter to a scrubbie...........if you had one big enough............



Is your daughter that small?

Maybe just feed her to a BHP then...


----------



## Emzie (Oct 23, 2008)

you know your a herper when

- you know herp stands for herpetology and not lumps and bumps down there
this is a funny one at work when im always on sites like 'herp trader'
- you get weird looks from people on the train when your on the phone to your partner asking him to defrost some rats for the babies
- you give people a lecture when they tell you to use about parasites when then tell you to catch bugs from the wild
-when you ask your mum ‘instead of buying me a car can I have $5000 cash to buy a snake’, and you think it is totally normal to spend that amount of money on one
- when you read everyones post in this thread you said to yourself 'i do that'


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, after reading everyones posts i can say " I do that". Now i feel like i should say



Hi everyone, my name is Excalibur.............. and im a herpaholic.

and PROUD of it!!


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Oct 23, 2008)

pete12 said:


> you know your a herper, when your whole bedroom wall is covered in posters :lol:


 
You know your a herper.... 

....when you had to take down some old posters of non herp junk to fit all your herp posters up there.

.... when your friend sends you a message saying they saw a reptile and you bombard them with questions such as size, habitat and diagnostic features.

...when you carry more than one compression bandage in your car, a camera and a copy of wilson and swan.

....when you beg the driver to pull over and check out that rocky outcrop.


----------



## noidea (Oct 23, 2008)

tsbj said:


> when describing a pregnant lady as "gravid"


 
PMSL:lol: That is becoming a common occurance around our place and friends that have herps.


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 23, 2008)

..... when you go to put something in the freezor yet there's no room cause its full of rats 

..... when in Coles you see chicken wings on special for $1.99 and think "hmmmm my blackheads would love some chicken" 

..... when ya best mate invites you to a awesome party yet you reply "sorry i have to feed the rats tonight" 

..... before taking someone home from the pub/club you have to ask "sooooo you dont mind snakes do ya??"


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 23, 2008)

noidea said:


> PMSL:lol: That is becoming a common occurance around our place and friends that have herps.


 
it's actually the correct term, medically speaking


----------



## aoife (Oct 23, 2008)

you know your a herper when you go to your herp shop to buy a heat globe and walk out with more herps & $5000 worth of "necessities" for them!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol I have read all of them, and am guitly of doing all of them.


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 23, 2008)

ive done all of that maybe not the same quantaty of money but ive done it,

and 
you know your a herper when
your moveing out of home so you can have more herps 

your trying to convince your to be house mate that he needs to keep his 10 month old son away from your snakes as he might hurt them or upset them.

your trying to convince your to be housemates you need a 3 bedroom house as you need an extra room for the snakes. 

you prefer herp company to human.

your parents have put a 15 minuet a day limit on herp talk (more like 15 seconds) 

your considering renting a 3 bedroom house to yourself so you can have amphibians in your room snakes in another and lizard in the last, and incubators and food breeding tubs in the lounge.


----------



## belmcc (Oct 23, 2008)

You know you're a herper when you start with one for each of the kids..... and 10 for you!


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 23, 2008)

..... when the biggest room in the house is not your bedroom but the 'reptile room'


----------



## Emzie (Oct 23, 2008)

you know your a herper when you have snakes that are older then your children


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> and
> you know your a herper when
> your moveing out of home so you can have more herps
> 
> ...



im guilty of all these
the gym is now the herp room an the back deck is the gym.


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 23, 2008)

lol awsome

you know your a herper when your watching t.v. and you inform everybody of what snake/ lizard is in it or the only shows you watch are about herps


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 23, 2008)

You know you're a herper when you get invited to a herpaholics anonymous meeting.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> lol awsome
> 
> you know your a herper when your watching t.v. and you inform everybody of what snake/ lizard is in it or the only shows you watch are about herps




HAHA The movie "holes" was on the other day, and there is a few parts where there is "a yellow spotted lizard" or something like that, cant remember what they called them, and apparently they kill people with one bite, i was explaining to my mates that they were actually bearded dragons that had special effects to pull off the yellow colours. I have never seen people so bored in my life. haha


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah i know the one
done that myself


----------



## jasontini (Oct 23, 2008)

..you know ur a herper when..
you want a pair of MDs or more
a pair of coastals or more
a pair of jungles or more
a pair of bredli or more
a pair of darwins or more....n many many more.....


----------



## shane14 (Oct 23, 2008)

......when you go out camping the first thing you do is go looking for herps


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol thats probaly one of the main reasons you DO go camping!!


----------



## waikare (Oct 23, 2008)

you know when your a herper when u look on this site everyday to see whats happening in the herp world


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 23, 2008)

You know your a herper when where ever you go you bring a pillowcase! (even to school... just in case ) 

You know your a herper when the only thing you read is herp related

You know your a herper when you go for a drive, even to the shop, your eyes are peeled to the road... looking for herps! (with the pillowcase near by )


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 23, 2008)

bubbaloush said:


> You know your four year old is a herper when you catch her reading reptiles australia mag on the toilet and tells you its a bhp lol


This whole thread cracks me up, my eyes are watering! and i can say yes to 90% or so, (mostly cause i don't have my own house or kids yet)

You know you're a herper when you say "ok, that's the last snake I'm going to buy this year" and then 10 mins later you're refreshing the For Sale section


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 23, 2008)

you know when your a herper when you know.
you know when your a herper when you wear live snakes as bracelets.


Will


----------



## shane14 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rocky said:


> You know your a herper when you own herps....


 very obvious


----------



## shane14 (Oct 23, 2008)

any body got any more? 

i got 1 

.............when you spend about 6months convincing your parents for 1 herp (I've done this)
after that it's easy to sneak a couple 10 or more in LOL


----------



## benmcalpine (Oct 23, 2008)

you know you are a herper when..........your wife thinks your having an affair but really you are just on this site or other herp related sites.


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 23, 2008)

you know your a herper when your told "no more herps before christmas, then you bring home 2 more turtles, 3 snakes and have 3 more purchases lined up, all because "if i didnt get it now, i would have to pay double next year" "it was a real bargin" or my personal favorite "how can you say no to that face?"


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 23, 2008)

benmcalpine said:


> you know you are a herper when..........your wife thinks your having an affair but really you are just on this site or other herp related sites.


 
lol classic


----------



## Serpant_Man (Oct 24, 2008)

you know when your a herper when u stop traffic during peak hour to move a snake or lizard from the road to stop it getting skittled.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 24, 2008)

benmcalpine said:


> you know you are a herper when..........your wife thinks your having an affair but really you are just on this site or other herp related sites.


 
So true.

I knew I was a herper when I started seeing herp hassels as an opportunity to learn and grow closer to your herps.
When you get upset because the only two bluey's you have seen on this stretch of road are here, and dead!:cry:
When small furry pets are affectionately refered to as "snake bait"
When you book a curbside hard refuse pick up and "forget" to put it out because "lizards will make a home under there."
When insults about your herp obsession are seen as complements.
And all the others (yes I read them all and guilty as charged) Just throw me to the snakes


----------



## Australis (Oct 24, 2008)

You know your a "herper" when you actually go "herping".


----------



## belmcc (Oct 24, 2008)

you know you're a herper when you christmas present has four legs ...or none!


----------



## Tanith (Oct 24, 2008)

If you've ever had to clean rat guts off of anything.


----------



## shiregirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't know if this one has been said ( to many to read  ).
When you see the add for Sultana Brand cereal and when they mention "warm fuzzies" your mind automatically thinks of snake food.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 24, 2008)

you know your a herper when you friend shows you the 2 new bunnys she brought all you think about it how much your snake would love them


----------



## miley_take (Oct 24, 2008)

you know your a herper when you go around to your best friends place and accidentally think out loud how long it will be before your bredli's could eat her rats *guilty*


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 24, 2008)

- when you find yourself defrosting mice with your hairdryer.


----------



## Camo (Oct 24, 2008)

You know your a herper when you take your snake into the Bath/Shower with you and your partner says can i jump in and you say theres no room :lol:


----------



## Camo (Oct 24, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> You know you're a herper when...you're in Bunnings and someone else is looking at the blue party globes to which you ask "So, what species do you keep??"



Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 24, 2008)

you know your a herper when you find out your gfs cat has just had kittens and the first thought that comes to mind is free snake food and then try and convince her its a good idea (that one happend yesterday)


----------



## Camo (Oct 24, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> you know your a herper when you find out your gfs cat has just had kittens and the first thought that comes to mind is free snake food and then try and convince her its a good idea (that one happend yesterday)


They never seem to see your point do they. :lol:


----------



## lee5 (Oct 24, 2008)

you know your in a house owned by a herper and they see a cricket running across the floor and dont they dont react..


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 24, 2008)

you know your a herper when one of the first things you ask on a date is "what do you think of snakes" and the possiblity of a second date is totally dependant on the correct answer


----------



## alex_c (Oct 24, 2008)

you know your a herper when you go out to buy $20 of supplies and return with $1200 worth of animal's :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 24, 2008)

You know your a herper when your house smells of cat food, but you don't own a cat.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 24, 2008)

You know your a herper when.......... you get a new wardrobe and think what shelves you need to knock out to turn it into an enclosure


----------



## Camo (Oct 24, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> you know your a herper when one of the first things you ask on a date is "what do you think of snakes" and the possiblity of a second date is totally dependant on the correct answer


:lol: thats a good one. If you dont like reptiles we are not going to work. Sorry this is how i am. :lol:


----------



## Emzie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> you know your a herper when one of the first things you ask on a date is "what do you think of snakes" and the possiblity of a second date is totally dependant on the correct answer


 
you know hard it is to find someone lol my bf was the first guy that didnt run away when i mentioned i kept reptiles lol


----------



## Camo (Oct 24, 2008)

Emzie said:


> you know hard it is to find someone lol my bf was the first guy that didnt run away when i mentioned i kept reptiles lol


Well then he is a keeper isnt he.

Its usually the girls that dont like the fact that most of us boys keep snakes. They are usually ok with lizards and frogs but when it comes time to tell them "oh by the way i have a few snakes" they seem to run.

My GF loves all my snakes even the ones that want to take my face off.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 24, 2008)

Camo said:


> Well then he is a keeper isnt he.
> 
> Its usually the girls that dont like the fact that most of us boys keep snakes. They are usually ok with lizards and frogs but when it comes time to tell them "oh by the way i have a few snakes" they seem to run.
> 
> My GF loves all my snakes even the ones that want to take my face off.


 

nah he never kept them before me, i brough him his first snake


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 24, 2008)

Australis said:


> You know your a "herper" when you actually go "herping".


 
yep very true :lol:


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 24, 2008)

You know you're a herper when......on your way to drop your kid off to school you drive past something black and shiny on the side of the road in the grass, so you find a place to turn around, go back, only to find it was a bloody black plastic container. (But I just had to know)


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 24, 2008)

Emzie said:


> you know hard it is to find someone lol my bf was the first guy that didnt run away when i mentioned i kept reptiles lol



i got really lucky my gf started talking to me because i had reptiles.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

you know your a herper when you can manage to make a family want to breed snakes........ I've done it LOL from not wanting a GECKO to wanting tons of snakes geeze i'm good


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2008)

you know your a herper when you decide this should be left to die now


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

you know your a herper when you've helped make this 10-pages long


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

hang on got one You know your a herper when 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of your time is spent thinking about reptiles


----------



## Perez (Oct 25, 2008)

You know a herper when you see a rock and say "that would look great in my beardie tank".


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

Perez said:


> You know a herper when you see a rock and say "that would look great in my beardie tank".



lol great one, did that last week (for my carpet tank)


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

you know your a herper when you go to a footy match but end up spending the whole time climbing trees for that "perfect stick"


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2008)

please! 10 pages is enough


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol agreed! they've all been repeated enough times!!!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol ok then


----------



## FAY (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes..ten pages is enough......


----------

